# Dundee Support Group



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

a new support group is starting in Dundee in October anyone interested in coming along?


----------



## carrieanne32 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey Burnsie ,
                I would come along to the new support group x


----------



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

That's great.  It is starting on Thursday 13th October at 6pm Seminar Room C in Ninewells.  Really hope you come along


----------



## Furmummyx2 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hiya, would I be welcome?? I'm from Montrose and haven't had an AF in 7 months since diagnostic lap in Feb.
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Yes anyone who needs support is welcome.


----------



## Furmummyx2 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hiya burnsie, do you know how many people are actually going?? Do we provide our own transport??
xxxxx


----------



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi  it is the start of a new group so unsure of numbers.  I have had a few enquiries so fingers crossed.  Yes you have to provide your own transport this isn't being run by the hospital they just gave us a free room to hold the support group.


----------



## carrieanne32 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi Burnsie ,
            Looking forward to it xxx See you then x Is it for couples or can I come on my own as hubby will be working?


----------



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi

For everyone couples are welcome and women on their own. Great if you could come along


----------



## Poupeefee (May 10, 2011)

Hello,

Is it still ok to say I'd be interested in coming along to support group in Dundee. Had a negative cycle in July this year - did feel all alone at times.


----------



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

Absolutely it would be great if you could attend


----------



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

First group meeting tonight it would be brill if some of you came along


----------



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

At the group on Thursday 8th March a Councillor is coming along to talk about coping strategies.  Hope to see some more of you there.


----------



## fairypants (Feb 9, 2012)

Hello Burnsie,

Is the Support Group still in Seminar Room C in Ninewells? I'd love to come on the 8th of March if that's ok?

xx


----------



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi yes it is in the same place and it would be great if you could come along


----------



## Poupeefee (May 10, 2011)

Hello,

Wasn't brave enough to come along before but would like to come on the 8th. What time is it at?

Thanks


----------



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi it starts at 6pm


----------



## Poupeefee (May 10, 2011)

To any ladies (and partners) out there who find this thread when searching - you'd be very welcome to come to our support group. We meet once a month and chat, listen, cry, laugh and share our experiences. We are a small group but will always welcome new members. We are all at different stages of this journey so have a variety of tales to share.

Sometime we have a guest speaker (last month was one of the wonderful embryologist from Ninewells) other times we just chat and have coffee.

I'll post the details of the next meeting once confirmed.

Thanks

Fiona


----------



## happyfeet22 (Jul 31, 2012)

I'll be there to facilitate the Dundee Support group as always.  Just to say that we are still a developing group with new people joining all the time so you wont be on your own if your deciding to come for the first time.  We meet on the second Thursday of every month Seminar room C at 6pm in Ninewells.  I hope to see you there.

Sarah xx


----------



## Patty83 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hiya, I live in Perth and would like to go to your support group, I may also bring a friend who is going through the same! I've not been to Ninewells in a long time, as we've been going to see specialist at clinic in Perth, PRI. Please can you give me some directions as to where seminar room c is in nine wells!  Also is the next meeting date the 11th April? 
Cheers


----------



## Need1Miracle (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi Patty,

I just wondered if you made it to the support group?


----------



## Cathie Mac (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey there !!! Is this support group still going I'm new to fertility friends and looking for some advice and support !!! I live in Perth and don't know anyone going thru fertility treatment I'm yet to start my iui as I have to lose more weight I've lost 5 stone another 3 to go x but would  like to meet other folks in the same boat as myself as it can be kind of lonely not having anyone who understands how hard all of this !!!! Friends and family are fabbbby but would love to meet others who understand the stress and worry of this rollercoster xxxxxxx 

Thank u x


----------



## happyfeet22 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello All

Please come along to the Dundee Support group in Ninewells Hospital, Seminar room C at 6pm.  We are a small informal group who would love to welcome new members.  Please be in touch if you would like more information.

Sarah x


----------



## Cathie Mac (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey there sorry just got this message today what date is next meeting ? X thank u soooooooooooooo much for getting bk to me xxxxxxx


----------



## loopylulu888 (Jul 6, 2013)

Hey, I stay in kirkcaldy but having treatment at ninewells starting 25th July.. I would be interested in coming to you support group, when is the next one? X


----------



## happyfeet22 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi All

Please come along to the Dundee Support Group this Thursday the 8th Aug at 6pm, Seminar Room C, Ninewells Hospital.  We are a small informal group and would love to welcome new members.  If you would like more information please get in touch.

Sarah xx


----------

